# Males Or Females?



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

My chicks are 7 weeks old. They are RIRs and Barred Rocks. Can you tell at this age whether they are boys or girls? Three of my six RIRs are larger birds with bigger combs and waddles. One of the Barred Rocks has the bigger comb.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a very hard time sexing chickens until they row or lay a egg, lol we had 14 and 4 that I thought we're hens turned out to be roosters, im new to this, we just got our chickens in jan of this year, but I do think ur barred rock s a hen, only cuz she looks like mine, and mine is a hen,


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

photo 1 hen

photo 2 hen

photo 3 hen--- but ????????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I think they're all hens.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

all look like hens to me...........but then im only a novice.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree all hens


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

They're supposed to all be hens. I'm also a novice at raising chickens and was just wondering, seeing the differences in their combs. Thanks

Scott


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

This is an old photo of three peeps I had several years ago. They are in the 8-9 week old range and the back two are boys and the front is a girl. The white is a Delaware, the back boy is a barred rock/astralorp and the front female is a barred rock or a barred rock/delaware cross. Her comb is smaller and paler in color than her hatch brothers. She also has the long tail feathers with a gentle slope of a hen.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

This photo is the same three peeps with mama. They are right about 4 weeks, and you can see the difference in combs in the two males and the one female.


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Roslyn, that helps. I think I'm gonna be sure when they either crow or lay an egg.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a great pic, all cuddled up with mum


----------

